# Simple answer is needed



## artisticcheese (Nov 22, 2012)

Hello,

I think it shall be pretty simple for somebody to answer question below. 
I'm homeowner and moved into new house which was inspected prior to move in. It was indicated that there is no issues with plumbing.
When we moved we found that no hot water was produced, I went upstairs and light would not stay on in any of the units for more then 5 mins (it'll die out on it's own). I called plumber he told me that both gas control valved needed to be replaced, which he did and it did in fact fixed the issue.
Inspector made a statement below which I want to know your professional opinion on. Does below is actually true if gas control valves were not working properly and the rest of system worked fine (there were no leaks in system, if I opened "hot water" tap then water would flow but just would not be hot)


```
During the time of our inspection, all fixtures were
producing hot water. One of the important parts of our inspection is to 
make sure that hot and cold water spouts are not reversed as a safety 
measure. To do this there had to be hot water.
```
Thanks,
Greg


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

RJ!.......mere (me practicing my southern)


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

this thread wont last long


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

...ibtl...!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

artisticcheese said:


> Hello,
> 
> I think it shall be pretty simple for somebody to answer question below.
> I'm homeowner and moved into new house which was inspected prior to move in. It was indicated that there is no issues with plumbing.
> ...


 Since you PAID for the inspection and now give us your credit card number if ya want answers from us...


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Why don't you sue the home owner, home inspector, the city that issued the original plumbing permit, the original plumber that did the work 30 years ago and the gas company ...

One of them is going to pay up


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> Why don't you sue the home owner, home inspector, the city that issued the original plumbing permit, the original plumber that did the work 30 years ago and the gas company ...
> 
> One of them is going to pay up


 And the water heater company, gas valve manufactor, piping and fittings company... oh yeaah, the concrete guy too, since your knees are hurting from kneeling..


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

OldSchool said:


> Why don't you sue the home owner, home inspector, the city that issued the original plumbing permit, the original plumber that did the work 30 years ago and the gas company ...
> 
> One of them is going to pay up


Cast your nets wide. 8P


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Sue the original plumbers helper.

He prolly pissed him off that day.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I don't remember your username and Im too lazy to scroll up. so I'll just call you DB. 

What part of plumbing pros only don't you understand?

Please visit www.diychatroom.com for all your stupid questions.

Thanks a bunch












Sent from my iPad using PlumbingZone


----------

